# The white thermal temperature warning icon (while taking stills)



## TomR (Aug 3, 2020)

Has anyone been able to trigger the white temperature warning icon while taking photos listed under page 284 in the R5 manual and can share their experience under what conditions it happened?



https://gdlp01.c-wss.com/gds/5/0300039495/01/eosr5-ug-en.pdf



I shoot long exposure timelapses and im worried that the temperture warning could cause.. "the image quality of the sitll images will decline" as the manual states


----------



## subtraho (Aug 3, 2020)

This isn't an R5 thing specifically, that same warning appears in the manuals for the 5DIV (Page 331) , 5DSR (Page 277), 7DII (Page 310), and probably others I haven't yet checked.

Unless you've managed to trigger it on another camera in the same conditions, I don't think it's worth worrying about with the R5 specifically.


----------



## Bert63 (Aug 4, 2020)

subtraho said:


> This isn't an R5 thing specifically, that same warning appears in the manuals for the 5DIV (Page 331) , 5DSR (Page 277), 7DII (Page 310), and probably others I haven't yet checked.
> 
> Unless you've managed to trigger it on another camera in the same conditions, I don't think it's worth worrying about with the R5 specifically.



Ditto. After reading what some folks have put this camera through I’m 100% satisfied that my normal usage won’t be a problem.

One guy here (name escapes me) rattled off 1,500 shots in less than 5 minutes after several other similar buffer bottoming ‘torture tests’ in 85 degree weather. No problems.


----------

